# Is there a wireless keyboard with headphone jack?



## maumeet (May 13, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am currently using the Logitech k400r wireless keyboard with trackpad and a bluetooth adapter with headphones.
I want the two of them combined together. So my question is, is there any wireless keyboard with headphone jack available in the market? If yes can you please give me the brand and product name?

Thank you.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are some, no idea how good they are.
Amazon.com: Measy GP830 QWERY Multifunction Air Mouse Wireless Keyboard Mouse Built-in Microphone and Headphone Jack for Android Tv Box Pc Media Player and Support Remote Game: Computers & Accessories
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...eywords=wireless keyboard with headphone jack


----------

